# wine ~amd64

## garnus

witam

mam problem z kompilacją wine na arch amd64. tu akurat przykład wine-9999 ale w wcześniejszych wersjach jest ten sam błąd. przeszperałem forum ale nic sensownego nie znalazłem. może macie jakiś pomysł?

```

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/confname.h:596: error: redeclaration of enumerator '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LDFLAGS'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/confname.h:596: error: previous definition of '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LDFLAGS' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/confname.h:598: error: redeclaration of enumerator '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LIBS'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/confname.h:598: error: previous definition of '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LIBS' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/confname.h:602: error: redeclaration of enumerator '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LINTFLAGS'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/confname.h:602: error: previous definition of '_CS_POSIX_V6_LPBIG_OFFBIG_LINTFLAGS' was here

In file included from /usr/include/bits/stdio.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/stdio.h:903,

                 from /usr/include/stdio.h:4,

                 from makedep.c:28:

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:38: error: redefinition of 'vprintf'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:46: error: redefinition of 'getchar'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:46: error: previous definition of 'getchar' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:55: error: redefinition of 'fgetc_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:55: error: previous definition of 'fgetc_unlocked' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:65: error: redefinition of 'getc_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:65: error: previous definition of 'getc_unlocked' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:72: error: redefinition of 'getchar_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:72: error: previous definition of 'getchar_unlocked' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:81: error: redefinition of 'putchar'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:90: error: redefinition of 'fputc_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:100: error: redefinition of 'putc_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:107: error: redefinition of 'putchar_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:117: error: redefinition of 'getline'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:117: error: previous definition of 'getline' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:127: error: redefinition of 'feof_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:127: error: previous definition of 'feof_unlocked' was here

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/amd64/bits/stdio.h:134: error: redefinition of 'ferror_unlocked'

/usr/include/gentoo-multilib/x86/bits/stdio.h:134: error: previous definition of 'ferror_unlocked' was here

makedep.c: In function 'find_src_file':

makedep.c:239: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:239: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c: In function 'add_include':

makedep.c:290: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:290: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c: In function 'open_include_file':

makedep.c:457: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:457: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c: In function 'output_dependencies':

makedep.c:875: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:875: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c: In function 'main':

makedep.c:950: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:950: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:950: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:967: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

makedep.c:967: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

make[1]: *** [makedep.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/work/wine/tools'

make: *** [tools/makedep] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 depend || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "depend";

 *  The die message:

 *   depend

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-emulation/wine-9999:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 depend || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "depend";

 *  The die message:

 *   depend

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-9999/temp/environment'

```

linii początkowych jest dużo więcej ale mają taką samą składnię.

tu moje emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Dec 2007 13:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal http iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin obex ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts v4l vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics edev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

pozdrawiam

pozdrawiam

----------

## le_mon

Nie wiem dlaczego ale wcale mnie to nie dziwi  :Laughing: 

Przejrzyj ebuildy, KEYWORDS="amd64"  pojawiło się dopiero w wine-0.9.

----------

## mbar

musisz korzystać z wersji 9999? bo inne działają.

----------

## garnus

czy ja nie pisze po polsku?

wyraźnie napisałem że próbowałem wcześniejsze wersje jak 0.9.49 czy 0.9.50 i też tak sam błąd

----------

## mbar

sry, nie doczytałem.

u mnie w prawie identycznej konfiguracji (gcc glibc te same) wine kompiluje się poprawnie, tylko ja mam normalne LDFLAGS.

----------

## garnus

pozbyłem się tych LDFLAGS i też lipa :/

próbowałem różne wersje wine i to samo. nie ma to przypadkiem coś wspólnego z profilem multilib?

jakiego w ogóle używacie do amd64?

ja używam :

usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

----------

## mbar

u mnie gra gitara:

```
gateway ~ # emerge -pv wine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.50  USE="X cups dbus hal jpeg ncurses opengl xml -alsa -esd -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -oss -scanner" 12,590 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 12,590 kB

```

```
gateway ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-kamikaze5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-kamikaze5 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Dec 2007 16:30:08 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-s -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-gis /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/xen /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi amd64 async atm bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli cpufreq cracklib crosscompile crypt cups dbus dhcp dri dvd dvdr dvdread emerald evo fam fbcon fftw firefox foomaticdb ftp gd geoip gif glibc-omitfp glitz gpm graphlcd gtk gtk2 hal hashstyle hddtemp iconv isdnlog ithreads jpeg lm_sensors mad madwifi midi mmx moznopango mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly offensive opengl pam pcre pdf perl php pic png ppds pppd pppoa python qt3support readline reflection samba server session snmp sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcl tcpd threads tiff tk transparent-proxy truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unsupported usb userlocales wifi xml xml2 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## le_mon

No dziwne to jest, u mnie bez problemów się emerguje.

Tylko wine się wysypuje?

----------

## garnus

tak z reszta nie mam najmniejszych problemow

----------

## le_mon

A nie jest to przypadkiem zwiazane z kernelem jakiego używasz? Ja jadę na "firmowym" gentoo, mbar kamikaze5 i z wine nie ma problemów. 

Bo innych wielkich różnic to nie widzę, moje emerge --info też bardzo podobnie wygląda.

Innych pomysłów to nie mam.

----------

## garnus

trochę eksperymentuje z hibernacją co zresztą stanowi inny problem ale przewinęły się gentoo-sources tuxonice-sources zen-sources i te same efekty.

o hibernacji na dysk założę chyba osobny post bo mi staje po zrobieniu atomic copy.monitor się wyłącza ale komp dalej działa. hibernate-ram działa ok. 

zresztą to inna bajka. 

dzięki i tak za pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

## garnus

a może mi ktoś z was wysłać skompilowaną binarkę wine?

----------

## c2p

wine-0.9.50

CFLAGS=CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

LDFLAGS=""

Link

----------

